# Pulldown Menu



## BigAthlon (31. Juli 2001)

Hallo,

Ich will auf meiner Homepage nen Pulldown Menu einbauen, leider klappert das nicht so, wie ich mir das vorstelle.

Ich möchte mit dem Menu eine Seitenauswahl treffen.

ich fange also mit<select> an. dann <option>. 

Dann kann ich die Seiten auswählen aber die Seiten werden nicht aufgerufen.

Wie geht das?


----------



## Fabian85 (31. Juli 2001)

Schau mal auf Web Portal 4u  ...

dort findest du unter Tricks einen komplexen Tag, brauchst nur kopieren und anpassen, das geht auch 


Grüße Fabian


----------



## BigAthlon (31. Juli 2001)

*ja, danke...*

Danke erstmal.

Wofür brauchst du so ein riesiges Werbebanner? 

Naja egal...


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (31. Juli 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabian _
> *Schau mal auf Web Portal 4u  ...
> 
> dort findest du unter Tricks einen komplexen Tag, brauchst nur kopieren und anpassen, das geht auch
> ...



Hi,

auf solche Art von Hilfe können wir hier verzichten. Entweder Du postest den Quellcode direkt ins Board, so dass auch Andere auf eine komfortable Weise etwas davon haben, oder aber Du lässt es ganz sein.

Werbung kannst Du zur Genüge auf unserer Toplist machen - http://toplist.tutorials.de/topsites.cgi?tutorials - aber nicht hier im Forum. Dementsprechend habe ich mal den unangemessen grossen Werbebanner aus deiner Signatur entfernt.

Mit der Bitte um zukünftige Berücksichtigung


----------



## BigAthlon (31. Juli 2001)

*Da spricht mir einer aus der Seele...*

Da die Hilfe von Fabian nett gemeint war, aber mir einfach zulang, habe ich weiter gesucht.
Und für alle die auch ein Pulldown Menu haben möchten hier der TAG:

<form>
<select onChange="PopUpName=window.open('','PopUpName');PopUpName.location=options[selectedIndex].value;" value="GO">
<option value="http://">Beschreibung</option>
<option value="http://">Beschreibung</option>
<option value="http://">Beschreibung</option>
</select>
</form>

Es geht dann ein neues Fenster mit dem Link auf.


----------



## Fabian85 (31. Juli 2001)

das problem bei forensystemen, man kann nichts in <pre>'s setzten, deshalb kann es bei manchen codes zu fehlern kommen, auf webportal sind bei den tricks alle sachen so, deshalb habe ich verlinkt, hmm 

<--- bin ich jetzt ein verbrecher  ?


----------



## BigAthlon (31. Juli 2001)

@Fabian,

warum solltest du ein Verbrecher sein. Der Trick auf deiner Seite war mir zu lang, deshalb habe ich den Kurzen gepostet. 

Und zu dem Banner: ist ja toll das du ne Seite hast, auf der Tipps und Tricks sind, aber du hättest einfach die Tricks-Seite mit nem Link Verknüpfen brauchen und alles wäre gut. Ich finde es halt sch**ße, wenn ich erst noch wilde Werbebanner runterladen muß. Es hat halt nicht jerder ISDN, DSL oder Kabel, da können 4Kb zu Ewigkeit werden. 

Also nix für ungut.


----------

